# What's everyone's favorite aas compound?



## mbell4377 (Dec 25, 2016)

For me it's test cyp at about a gram and eq at about 600mg. Eq keeps me lean, hungry and veiny. I like it better than primo...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2016)

sustanon


----------



## 1stplace (Dec 25, 2016)

Favorite was my last cycle test/npp/tren


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 25, 2016)

Eq makes my veins look like pencils 

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## Tris10 (Dec 25, 2016)

Tren


----------



## mbell4377 (Dec 25, 2016)

Prince said:


> sustanon



What's your dosage and pinning schedule?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2016)

mbell4377 said:


> What's your dosage and pinning schedule?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



right now which I am basically just TRT, it's once per week 250mg.


----------



## Sherk (Dec 25, 2016)

Test and primo are my favorite aas. Test npp primo proviron and dbol switching to tren instead of npp var and winny over dbol while continuing the proviron would be one of my favorite cycles.


----------



## mbell4377 (Dec 25, 2016)

I've heard good things about npp, personally I've never tried it. And I am getting fond of proviron the more I use it..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherk (Dec 25, 2016)

mbell4377 said:


> I've heard good things about npp, personally I've never tried it. And I am getting fond of proviron the more I use it..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Npp is a phenomenal steroid.


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 25, 2016)

mbell4377 said:


> I've heard good things about npp, personally I've never tried it. And I am getting fond of proviron the more I use it..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Proviron makes me chase anything that moves

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## mbell4377 (Dec 25, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> Proviron makes me chase anything that moves
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions



Me too, and I can also lower my AI dosage in half for whatever reason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidWest (Dec 28, 2016)

Test E and EQ has always been my favorite.  

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 28, 2016)

I LOVE Testosterone. Currently running GP Sust


----------



## mbell4377 (Dec 28, 2016)

heavyiron said:


> I LOVE Testosterone. Currently running GP Sust



What your dosage and pinning schedule, just out of curiosity. I have 100 sust amps and plan to use it at some point and was curious to see if the eod inj schedule is still in vogue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carverelli (Jan 4, 2017)

Itching to try some ment ( trestolone acetate) Geneza makes it and now psl does too. Love me tren but the imsomnia gets old after awhile. Deca keeps my old joints happy. Masteron makes 500 mg test feel like 750.


----------



## jshel12 (Jan 4, 2017)

Test and Tren. Never tried EQ as others have mentioned because my hemo levels get too high and I have to donate blood even on 300mgs of test, but I bet I would love test and EQ if I could run them. So test year round with a tren run 2 times a year for me.


----------



## mbell4377 (Jan 4, 2017)

Carverelli said:


> Itching to try some ment ( trestolone acetate) Geneza makes it and now psl does too. Love me tren but the imsomnia gets old after awhile. Deca keeps my old joints happy. Masteron makes 500 mg test feel like 750.



I cant imagine all the hype behind ment is gonna pan out, I have a couple bottles to try but I've been at this awhile and other than superdrol all the old aas stand byes are still the go to drugs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 4, 2017)

test cyp


----------



## Carverelli (Jan 5, 2017)

mbell4377 said:


> I cant imagine all the hype behind ment is gonna pan out, I have a couple bottles to try but I've been at this awhile and other than superdrol all the old aas stand byes are still the go to drugs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Still.....it's sounds promising. Worth a shot.Tren like results with less sides


----------



## mbell4377 (Jan 5, 2017)

Carverelli said:


> Still.....it's sounds promising. Worth a shot.Tren like results with less sides



Definitely worth a shot! I've always looked at myself as a human guinea pig! Why not?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 8, 2017)

mbell4377 said:


> What your dosage and pinning schedule, just out of curiosity. I have 100 sust amps and plan to use it at some point and was curious to see if the eod inj schedule is still in vogue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1.5 ML twice weekly right now


----------



## BigSwoleP (Jan 8, 2017)

Test...everything else added just makes it better


----------



## mbell4377 (Jan 8, 2017)

BigSwoleP said:


> Test...everything else added just makes it better



A test and eq cycle and I'm in heaven...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

